# New Poster



## BigMuffin (Jun 15, 2011)

Whats up fellas? Name is Aaron and live in Michigan. Friends with robbiek426 on these forums and have been reading up on all kinds of good info. Though I would post up and try and get to know a few people. Thanks.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 15, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*BigMuffin* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## vortex (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 16, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  We look forward to getting to know you as well


----------



## anabolicbody71 (Jun 16, 2011)

hello


----------



## keem (Jun 22, 2011)

hi


----------



## Freeway (Jun 22, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 22, 2011)

^^


----------



## dmanwes (Jun 23, 2011)

Whats up


----------



## dmanwes (Jun 23, 2011)

Just wanted to say hi


----------



## dmanwes (Jun 23, 2011)

I am new to ironman


----------



## ceazur (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm the shit, nice to meet you. !


----------



## anab0lix (Jun 25, 2011)

ceazur said:


> I'm the shit, nice to meet you. !



haha

welcome to the boards!


----------



## one2lift (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi, fellow new member


----------



## meatpistol (Jun 29, 2011)

Enjoy!


----------



## varg (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Dogoa12 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome on IM. I am sure you will learn a lot here.


----------



## JWooten15 (Jul 13, 2011)

Good luck on getting your swole on man! Hope this site helps you out, it definitely has with me.


----------



## Mavrik (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome to the forum


----------



## bluecountry (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Powerplay14 (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## CyberVike (Jul 17, 2011)

sup


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## primaryfitness (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## iron2 (Jul 18, 2011)

hi


----------



## ominer21 (Jul 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Stang50 (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## undead (Jul 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## jmat2407 (Jul 20, 2011)

hi welcome to the site!


----------



## quick01 (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome Aaron!


----------



## cane87 (Jul 24, 2011)

welcome buddy..


----------

